# Voting Poll: PotM June 2012



## Overread (Jul 1, 2012)

And another month rolls by and yet another fantastic selection of inspiring photos for you to choose from. Take a good look - then a second - then see if you can pick out one for your vote this month. Good luck all!

Where does your head go on a bad day? by Crimbfighter






Ospreys in flight by EricD





Speed by Rizsavi





The Walden Mountain shot by cgipson1





Untitled by manaheim





Bridge by molested_cow





Queen Of The Savages by michakac





Prefect Storm by mishele





Skyline; Lewiston, Maine by Sagitta


----------



## Compaq (Jul 3, 2012)

I believe I nominated two puctures?


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, but when I checked the post date it was from May not June.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh, sorry about that! Good catch!


----------



## Martone421 (Nov 23, 2013)

Always so inteesting to visit your site. I have bookmarked this and will return soon more about it thank you.


----------



## macmini706 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks very much


----------

